
Ghidra source code officially released - killyp
https://github.com/NationalSecurityAgency/ghidra
======
ryacko
Someone, with the time to be project maintainer, fork it and license it under
the Crockford license.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Crockford#%22Good,_n...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Crockford#%22Good,_not_Evil%22)

------
ChrisRR
I thought the source was released at the same time as the tool...

~~~
acqq
There are some interesting pieces of all the sources that were missing then,
which, it seems, appeared now.

If one wanted to compile everything locally or modify every piece of it, one
was not able to do before.

------
guitar11
GIVE US ALL OF IT!

------
Koshkin
Never heard of it, never cared about it. Why is it on Hacker News? (Edit:
Well, maybe that’s why...)

~~~
Artemis2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19315273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19315273)

